# My new Scampi 30!



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Friday, I'll be closing on a Scampi 30. 31 years old, but in pretty good shape, terrific sails and in the water ready to go. The survey came back with no major problems, only very minor repairs and cosmetic issues.

Of course, there is the little matter of a hurricane working it's way up the east coast to New England. I guess Friday is probably not the best day to buy a boat!

But after the bad weather this weekend, I'm hoping for some nice weekends before haul out. I have plenty of friends anxious to come for the ride.

Wish me luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congrats on the boat and best of luck with her.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

congrats...but you need to post photos of her or it isn't official.


----------



## lsusailing (Sep 9, 2006)

You dont see a lot of Scampis around. I saw one for sale in Greenwich RI and if that is it, what a beautiful babe she is. We want pictures!
Congrats


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Congrats and good luck with her! Pix!!


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

lsusailing said:


> You dont see a lot of Scampis around. I saw one for sale in Greenwich RI and if that is it, what a beautiful babe she is. We want pictures!
> Congrats


Yup, thats the one, from the East Greenwich YC. Thanks everyone!

I have the pics from the survey but they don't look too good, having been shot with my phone camera (the surveyor's camera didn't work). I'll take some new ones with a real camera...

This sale included some very nice sails, teo head sail and a main all made with carbon fiber. Spinniker is a little older but that's okay.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congrats and best of luck.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Congrats! Where will you be keeping her? See you on the Bay.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

max-on said:


> Congrats! Where will you be keeping her? See you on the Bay.


Well some friends of mine are trying to recuit me into the RI YC, but I'm not sure I'm the YC type  Either there or probably Dickensons in Warwick...


----------



## GrantP (Nov 14, 2007)

Have a Scampi, and some tricks regarding the hydraulic drive, if you need any.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Grant, hydrauloic drive? I'm not even sure what that is, but it sounds fast


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

*hydralic drive*

A hydralic drive is used when it is desired to locate the engine where it is not possible to use a straight drive shaft or where it might be more convenient. Albin used it because the engine is under the forward berth. I am looking at a scampi 30 in Vancouver bc with that arrangement. I have heard that it is an expensive item to repair, but have no direct knowledge of this. Any other comments about the suitability of a scampi for offshore use would be appreciated.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

mitiempo said:


> A hydralic drive is used when it is desired to locate the engine where it is not possible to use a straight drive shaft or where it might be more convenient.


Oh, I see, thanks. My Scampi had a Yanmar retrofitted into it, right over the keel. Takes up a lot of space in the cabin, but there is a nice box built around it to make it a table.

On balance i would probably prefer to have the space back, but the Yanmar is quite nice.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> congrats...but you need to post photos of her or it isn't official.


Okay, it took me a while. Having to work to actually pay for the boat (and the upgrades, and the repairs, and the slip, and winter storage, and etc etc etc) has kept me working a bit.

I didn't want to post any pictures until I had done a lot of cleaning. And I do mean a lot. Seems like there was dirt and grime everywhere. I invested in a lot of soft scrub, some buckets and sponges, and now I finally have something I was able to photograph. Well, at least on the inside. My brother and I will be power washing the deck and cockpit in the next few days.

Anyhow, there are a bunch of pics here:

Jims Scampi MK IV

Some of these pics were taken for issues I asked about in other threads, so I'll post more direct links there. Others are taken for issues yet to be asked about  But at least in the first few pics, she looks pretty fast


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Amazing what elbow grease, bleach and a bit of scrubbing do to a boat.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Jim, that looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, she is actually not as good-looking as the pics indicate, but she is not bad either. The wood in the cockpit needs a light sanding and varnish, as does the wood below just inside the companionway. That's the only wood that's peeling, but not badly. The rest mostly needs cleaning. 

The decks are not quite as white as they look in the pics, but a little more scrubbing will get the inside decks back to white. I think the hull color is actually gray, not white, anyhow. At least that's what the surveyor listed in his report.

The pic of the galley shows that the fold up counter top has been removed. I think someone stepped on it, since it was snapped into two pieces. There are cleaning supplies there now, but I am going to clean the alcohol stove and put it back. My brother is going to make a new fold down counter top from 5/8 inch Corian. We might make it a two piece top with a piano hinge underneath, so it folds up more easily and into a smaller section.

All of the port covers are wood, and all but three are in very good shape. You saw one missing which covers the transducers, and there were two more under the cushion in the aft birth. We're going to make replacements for those out of 3/4 inch Corian. Those should end up being strong and not impacted by moisture.

As for the cushions, well they have seen better days. They are probably as old as the hull (31 years - made in 1977) and have mold and mildew in the foam. We tried running one of the covers through the washer, but it did very little to remove the smell. You may have noticed a small cushion that is not covered in one of the pics. That was the experiment. I found several threads on this topic. Given the age of the foam and the covers I think they will end up replaced. The biggest question is how to do it cheaply. I got just one quote so far (online) for about $2,300, and that was with low end foam and marine vinyl. Sunbrella will be more expensive. That's not where I would want to put the money initially, but the mold has to go. I read some options and I'll find a food solution this winter.

The sails are in pretty good shape. Hitech Mylar with some carbon fiber. They need some cleaning, which might be a problem for that material, but the sail maker is local so I am going to see what he can do. The spinnaker is pretty beat, but FX is having a 10% off sale through the end of the month, so maybe that's a solution.

I'll get a few more seasons out of the sheets and halyards. The winches are in good shape functionally, but they seem to be worn a little smooth. Not too bad.

SailNet has been a fantastic resource! I want to thank everyone here for making all this much easier. It's a great site and I hope to contribute useful information at some point, instead of just asking questions. Everyone has been very patient and helpful! Without this I would be lost.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Hm, looks like I forgot to photograph the galley... That's where I did the most scrubbing! Okay, I'll get those pics later this week!


----------

